# Neues Notebook



## Girly (19. April 2011)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop. Mein Budget liegt bei +- 2500 €.

Meine Vorstellungen sind ein Quad Core Intel Core i7 Prozessor mit Sandy Bridge und eine GeForce aus der 4xx oder 5xx Serie. (auf keinen Fall AMD!) Am liebsten wären mir 15-16" FullHD Widescreen. Betriebssystem soll Win 7 Ultimate x64 sein und das Gehäuse sollte möglichst stabil und schick aussehen. Features wie 3D und USB 3.0 wären nicht schlecht, auf jeden Fall möchte ich kein Blu-ray Laufwerk/Brenner vermissen.

Einsatzgebiete sind Internet, Office, Multimedia und Games.

Ich möchte vor allem möglichst viel Leistung, aber trotzdem soll der Akku mehr als 5 Stunden halten. Je länger desto besser.


----------



## schirocco (19. April 2011)

das sind die Notebooks die in deine Wunschliste passen: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

am ehesten würde ich dir den Sony Vaio für 1926€ empfehlen, der Test dazu fällt (mit Abstrichen) durchaus positiv aus

Das einzige was nicht zu erreichen ist, ist die Akkulaufzeit. Die Sandy Bridge Prozessoren haben zwar eine Integrierte Grafikeinheit, aber diese greift nicht/ist nicht aktiviert wenn die Auflösung Full HD ist (bzw. der Bildschirm diese maximale Auflösung hat) 
Das ganze funktioniert nur mit einer Auflösung <= HD Ready (ich glaube 1600x900) wobei dir da das Blu-ray Laufwerk nicht mehr wirklich was bringt (außer an einem externen FHD Monitor)


----------



## Headshot-97 (19. April 2011)

Naja ein Gaming Notebook mit deinen Anforderungen zur Akkulaufzeit gibt es kaum oder Garnicht. Du könntest dir einen 2ten Akku dazu kaufen aber sonst wird's schwer.

Zu dem Vaio :
Des is reinste Verarsche für den Preis kriegst du locker einen i7 2730QM mit NV GF 470 , oder mehr !

Greetz


----------



## schirocco (19. April 2011)

sicherlich ist der Vaio sau teuer, hat aber FHD + 3D und das in nem 16"
ich sag ja nicht das ich den besonders toll finde, aber wie ich geschrieben habe passt er am ehesten in Profil

die 470m gibt es nur in Notebooks mit 17" und größer 
und mit einem i7/2 nur noch bei Schenker, da hat das Topmodell sogar einen Blu-Ray Brenner:
Schenker XMG P701-7AQ Pro | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

wich würde lieber zu dem 17" greifen, die 1-1,5Kg reißen das beim Gewicht auch nicht mehr raus 
außerdem wird der bestimmt eh als DTR (Desktopersatz) genutzt, oder?

Edit: ach ja noch herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## jimbo24 (19. April 2011)

Was hast Du denn gegen AMD, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## PO3T (19. April 2011)

Andere Frage: Muss es denn unbedingt n Notebook sein?
Für den Preis krigste ne (beinah) High End Gamer Kiste...


----------



## Girly (19. April 2011)

Es soll vor allem als Desktopergänzung und als Nachfolger meines aktuellen Laptops dienen. Eigentlich muss es schon umbedingt ein Notebook sein, da ich bereits ein High End PC (mit GTX 580) besitze.

Ins Auge gefallen ist mir da das Dell XPS 15 in der Topausstattung, da es die von mir gewünschte Akkulaufzeit zu erreichen scheint. Weiss jemand wie schnell die GT540M ist?


----------



## schirocco (19. April 2011)

Der Dell ist nicht schlecht, v.A. von der Verarbeitung

die GT540M ist ein gutes Stück langsamer als dei GTX 460M, aber für die Größe schon ok
 Test zum XPS 15: Dell XPS 15 L502X Notebook im Test Laut und stabil auf notebookjournal.de

aber wenn du mehr drauf spielen möchtest solltest du lieber etwas in Richtung GTX 460M oder besser nehmen
also aus der Leistungsklasse 1:http://www.notebookcheck.com/Vergleich-mobiler-Grafikkarten.358.0.html


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (19. April 2011)

also ich hab von nem freund eig gehört, dass sein neues xps 15 von der verarbeitung nciht an dieverarbeitung seines alten xps 16 rankommen soll...
aber das kann ich nicht genau sagen ,da ich es noch nicht in der hand hatte.


----------



## Girly (19. April 2011)

Wie schnell ist die 540M denn im Vergleich zu einer Desktopgrafikkarte und wie viel schneller als eine 9600M GT?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (19. April 2011)

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

kannst hier ja mal schaun wie die gfk alle sind


----------



## Girly (19. April 2011)

Noch eine Frage: Wieso bietet das XPS 15 auf dell.com ein Blu-ray Brenner und auf dell.de nur ein Blu-ray Combo?

Wenn ich mich also für das XPS entscheide, soll ich es auf dell.com bestellen?


----------



## B3RG1 (19. April 2011)

Girly schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Wieso bietet das XPS 15 auf dell.com ein Blu-ray Brenner und auf dell.de nur ein Blu-ray Combo?
> 
> Wenn ich mich also für das XPS entscheide, soll ich es auf dell.com bestellen?


 
auf die erste frage kann ich dir leider keine antwort geben, da musst du schon bei dell nachfragen
wenn du bei dell.com bestellst, dürfte es meines wissens billiger sein aufgrund des dollar-euro kurses. du musst aber noch 19% einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen


----------



## Girly (19. April 2011)

OK, danke. Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, kann es sein, dass beim 9 Zellen Akku etwas "übersteht"? Das fände ich nämlich gar nicht toll...

Kennt jemand vielleicht auch eine Seite, wo man die Akkulaufzeiten bei bestimmten Konfigurationen finden kann?

Kommen eigentlich bald neue Laptops raus?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (19. April 2011)

glaub bei notebookcheck und notebookjournal wurden xps modelle getestet. weiß nicht mehr welche modelle es waren. meine es war auch was mit 9cell battery bei. 
ja der steht über.


----------



## jimbo24 (20. April 2011)

Girly schrieb:


> Kommen eigentlich bald neue Laptops raus?


 
Eigendlich immer nach großen Messen (Cebit, ...).


----------



## Girly (20. April 2011)

Also ist das XPS derzeit topaktuell und es kommt auch bald kein Neues raus?


----------



## Chrissi (20. April 2011)

> Wie schnell ist die 540M denn im Vergleich zu einer Desktopgrafikkarte und wie viel schneller als eine 9600M GT?



Nehmen wir an die GTX580 aus deienm Desktop PC hat 100% Leistung, dann hat die 540M 12% und die 9600M GT 8%.
Also zwischen Desktop und Mobile ist da nen riesigerm Unterschied. Zwischen der 9600M GT under 540M aber nur 4%. Wenn es unbedingt nen Laptop sein fürs Spielen, muss dann einer mit 470M (39%), 480M(46%) oder 485M (59%).
Wenn du nochmehr Vergleichen willst kann ich dir die Seite ans Herz legen: PC Benchmarks - gamezone.de


----------



## Girly (20. April 2011)

Dann zocke ich lieber weiterhin auf meinem Desktop... Die Laptop-GPU soll sowieso nur dazu dienen, um auf Reisen kein "Heimweh" zu bekommen. 

Glaubt ihr, dass es vielleicht Sinn macht auf das 17" und die GT 555 zu setzen? Das hat schliesslich auch 3D. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie mobil "sowas" ist und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt... Hat jemand so ein grosses Notebook und kann mir davon berichten?

Ich tendiere aber lieber zu einem 15", da mein derzeitiges Notebook auch so gross ist und ich mit der Grösse gut klar komme.

Ausserdem bin ich etwas beim Akku verwirrt. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der 56Wh nicht lange genug hält und der 92Wh gefällt mir aufgrund der "Abhebung" garnicht.


----------



## Dommerle (20. April 2011)

Also ich kann dir das Apple MacBook Pro 15" mit Quad-Core i7 2,2GHz, 8GB RAM, sowie dem Hochauflösenden Display für 2449,00€ vorschlagen. Das läuft zwar unter Mac OS X, was letztendlich aber produktiver ist und auch die Möglichkeit auf einen Dual-Boot bzw. Bootcamp für Windows besitzt.
Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung und die Harmonie der Komponenten bei Apple wirklich top!


----------



## Girly (20. April 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung und die Harmonie der Komponenten bei Apple wirklich top!


 
Ja die Verarbeitung ist wirklich top, allerdings bevorzuge ich Windows als Betriebsystem und unter Bootcamp nimmt die Akkulaufzeit rapide ab. Ausserdem hat das neue MacBook Pro keine GeForce, kein Blu-ray und kein 16:9 FullHD...


----------



## Dommerle (20. April 2011)

War ja nur ein Vorschlag...
Und eine GeForce muss nicht sein, BluRay ist auch noch nicht zwingend notwendig und kann im Notfall extern oder sogar intern nachgerüstet werden und ob 16:9 oder 16:10 ist doch Wayne...


----------



## Girly (20. April 2011)

Bei mir muss das schon sein.


----------

